# hplip makeuri problem

## hazelnusse

Ok, so I need to get the URI for my network printer so that I can configure CUPS to use it correctly.  Here is what I did:

```

luke@Gunslinger ~ $ su

Password:

Gunslinger luke # ping 192.168.2.137

PING 192.168.2.137 (192.168.2.137) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.2.137: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=2.97 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.137: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=2.14 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.137: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=2.14 ms

--- 192.168.2.137 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.140/2.420/2.977/0.395 ms

Gunslinger luke # hp-makeuri 192.168.2.137

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 0.9.10)

Device URI Creation Utility ver. 4.1

Copyright (c) 2003-6 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

 [ERROR]: Device not found

Gunslinger luke #

```

This IP address is definitely my printer, I can go to it with Firefox and scan, check ink levels, etc...  Anybody seen this problem before?  Thanks!

----------

## elykyllek

I had the same problem.  Apparently for it to be even useful you need the snmp use flag enabled and the associated programs installed.

----------

## riaanho

Hi

I recently had to change my old faithfull HP Officejet R45 and decided to go for a HP Photosmart 2575 for its networking capabilities and it is fairly cheap as well.

I have hplib 1.6.6 and cups 1.1.23-r7 installed

The printing was working out of the box by either using the KDE add printer wizard or using the CUPS frontend, but I could not get the scanner to work.

I have tried everything and hp-makeuri keep on returning No Device found.

Then  I found the post from elykyllek. 

- Emerged hplib with the snmp use flag using KUROO ( great app by the way)

- Stop and started cupsd and hplib

and now the scanner is working.   :Laughing: 

Thanks again for this forum in solving another of my problems.

Regards

Adriaan

----------

## dubel

Thanks, that did the trick for me as well! I also was getting the Device not Found error when running hp-makeuri

I added snmp USE flag to /etc/make.conf and checked for newuse:

```
emerge -uN hplip
```

(FYI: this updated a conf file changing a line to network-build=1)

```
/etc/init.d/hplip stop

/etc/init.d/hplip start
```

Now hp-makeuri spits out the correct URI needed for CUPS, and most importantly the hp-toolbox now works.

Thank you!

----------

## Voltago

That's right guys, you need snmp for hplip, but only if you want to use network printers. For USB printers, you don't need it.

----------

